# Nationals pay



## CoreyT (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey everyone 


Looking for pricing Matrix on all the Nationals if anyone can share. Or any feedback on who is paying what to contractors to keep them happy! Thanks 


Corey T


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

CoreyT said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> 
> Looking for pricing Matrix on all the Nationals if anyone can share. Or any feedback on who is paying what to contractors to keep them happy! Thanks
> ...


National companies will typically pay HUD rates minus a set discount percentage based on the state you are covering for them. That rate will usually vary from 0% to 35%. 

Regional companies that have the ability to direct a vendor network to cover the large territories typically required by the nationals, then take another piece of the pie. This percentage will usually be in the neighborhood of 15% to 20%. 

It typically breaks down like this: 
HUD allows $100 for a dry wint
National pays $80 (20% discount)
Regional pays $64 (20% discount)

I understand that you have a contract to provide services in multiple states for Altisource (read that in your last post). Are you currently completing WO's for them? What are you currently offering as pay to your vendors? Surely you are not going to base your pay on what the others are doing? The others may have more/less overhead than you.

I find it odd that you are not already aware of the pricing offered by the nationals. If your company has put itself in the position of directing work to vendors around a certain region, you & your company should be answering, not asking, these kind of questions.

Are you sure you are ready for this?


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

I sent him a PM asking for his price list under that other post, but I am still waiting. :whistling2:
Not sure what he's up to here.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

CoreyT said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> 
> Looking for pricing Matrix on all the Nationals if anyone can share. Or any feedback on who is paying what to contractors to keep them happy! Thanks
> ...



Can we set up a File or " topic " and pop all of what we have pertaining to this topic ? MCS hudson valley SG west coast etc etc 

generally speaking you dont get the pay till you fill out the app and lord knows those are painful


----------



## CoreyT (Jan 11, 2013)

We have the HUD pricing guidelines Proppres - and our pricing is set. SG and the others (from what I've been told) have changed their pricing. We are just trying to compare pricing. This forum is for sharing thoughts and ideas not to be bashed. If people don't want to share thoughts and ideas then why belong to such a forum. Anyone willing to share please PM me.


Regards, 
Corey


----------



## 1234 (Dec 14, 2012)

got pk management pricing list the other week and it looks very bad


----------



## 1234 (Dec 14, 2012)

pk management..south carolina hud3.6 pricing matrix..reglaze window 24/48 25$.rewinterize.35$window lock5$.trip charge25$.slidingdoor lock 5$.vacant lot hipr.50$.initial lawn care vacant lot 70$hirp on house125$initial service270$dry winterization 40$initial services on grass cut 210$.routine inspection with grass cut and wipe down inside house.40$routine inspection no grass cut just wipe down 15$


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

CoreyT said:


> We have the HUD pricing guidelines Proppres - and our pricing is set. SG and the others (from what I've been told) have changed their pricing. We are just trying to compare pricing. This forum is for sharing thoughts and ideas not to be bashed. If people don't want to share thoughts and ideas then why belong to such a forum. Anyone willing to share please PM me.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Corey


*share*

1 /ʃɛər/ Show Spelled [shair] Show IPA noun, verb, shared, shar·ing. 

verb (used with object) 
3. to divide and distribute in shares; apportion. 

4. to use, participate in, enjoy, receive, etc., *jointly*: EX. The two chemists shared the Nobel prize.


It seems to me that you are asking, not sharing. Why don't you start by sharing what Altisource, or any other national you have pricing for is paying? I'm not trying to be a smart azz, I just tend to share what I know when others return the favor, as opposed to just asking to give away my knowledge.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

CoreyT said:


> We have the HUD pricing guidelines Proppres - and our pricing is set. SG and the others (from what I've been told) have changed their pricing. We are just trying to compare pricing. This forum is for sharing thoughts and ideas not to be bashed. If people don't want to share thoughts and ideas then why belong to such a forum. Anyone willing to share please PM me.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Corey


I belong to this forum to share my experiences and learn, and maybe offer some advice to others if I think I can help them to keep from getting screwed by a greedy company or anyone else in this industry, thanks for asking.

The sharing you speak of should also apply to you too, Corey!

You barge into this public forum without a proper introduction asking the members here to contact you as you have work for them, but when asked in the same public forum, multiple times, you refuse to post the prices you are willing to pay for that work! Then you start this post asking what everyone else is paying! 

What am I suppose to think?

What are you hiding?


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm amazed at the number of people that continue to hang their shingle and not have a clue....
It totally baffels me how people can find someone to "sub" work to with the current state of the industry and the fact the numbers have gotten so low you can not make most of them work...

As for PK...we said no...numbers are just toooooooooo low for us to make them work....


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

I have Altisources's pricing. Their winterizations are $200 but their CYD is low, only $20 if i remember, which used to be over and above their ~35 CYD that was included in a flat fee. I am not sure if they still have $700-$1100 flat fee services, based on size of yard or not. 

We put in to cover a couple of states for them. We just wanted our state, but, unfortunately they want regionals. If we got it, we wouldn't do something like a flat 20%, but would take a little more on things like the wints, and less on items that are already low, and make most of our margin by having our crews doing out own state.

Their bid approvals are pretty decent, though.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

This forum is for sharing thoughts and ideas not to be bashed. If people don't want to share thoughts and ideas then why belong to such a forum. Anyone willing to share please PM me.

I don't think you been bashed here... if you put it out there... business owners are well with the guidelines to make inquiries...


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Takes two people to shake one hand...


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Corey? . . .ory. . .ory

Are you in here? . . .ere. . .ere

Hello? . . .ello. . .ello


----------



## m2six (Sep 26, 2013)

Do you know any National companies?


----------

